# Does anyone else ship their own villagers?



## ReeBear (Nov 16, 2020)

Am I the only one who does this?  Based on the conversations I see villagers having/activities I see them doing together I tend to read into their relationships ;w; for instance, Cherry would lend Amelia films and they'd talk about them a lot, they used to sing to each other across a river and were inseparable during fishing tourneys and bug off ;w; Beau and Sherb tend to do everything together and always seem so happy when visiting each other, they just read as first relationship puppy love. Julian and Sherb are really close too, and both seem to look up to each other  (has anyone else had the smug/lazy peanut butter jelly sandwich conversation bc it's vvv cute.)
Do you do this/what are your favourite villager friendships or relationships if you do?


----------



## 6iixx (Nov 16, 2020)

that's absolutely adorable that a lot of your villagers have so many things going on with each other.  i've never seen my villagers pair off for fishing, or singing.  shari's the only one who tends to sing on my island, and she likes to do it outside of tank's house for some reason.

i haven't experienced too much like this on my island - a lot of the time, shari's just going around sharing her concern for everything and trying to take care of them.  until it comes to one of my grumpy's; she gets frustrated with lobo and octavian quickly, especially when technology is brought up     so they're kind of like the resident old men on my island, and shari's the one trying to take care of everyone.  tank's an annoyance who can't get his head out of his abs long enough to hold a decent conversation.  boomer's just simply adorable, but i feel like a lot of my villagers treat him like he's the resident kid because of the conversations they have.  which can sometimes be sweet, but most of the time it's a 'sweet to not be mean' interaction.

out of everyone, gala and sandy seem to get along the most.  they're always inspecting flowers together, love to read in the same areas, and are usually the most pron to visit each other when i'm going around and knocking on doors.  they've probably got a special little book club, and discuss the differences between flowers with each other.


----------



## Anj2k6 (Nov 16, 2020)

Oh yeah I totally ship Raymond and Rosie to be honest. I always picture Raymond to be the show-off who is honestly really anxious about how Rosie feels about him in their relationship. 

Doesn't help that one time I saw them arguing about Raymond's lack of understanding when it comes to Rosie's interest in fashion. xD


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 17, 2020)

I have shipped a few of my villagers in New Leaf.

Mint and Hugh were both starters and I decided to keep them in my town permanently. In the three years that they've been together, they constantly talk about each other, visit each other, and take evening strolls together. I think they make a cute couple.

Nana and Coach were also starters but I let both of them move out. During the few months that I had them, I got the impression that Nana had a crush on Coach. She was always asking me to deliver presents to him or bring him to her house, then she would complain that he left too quickly. I thought that Coach was completely oblivious to Nana's affections. But after they both moved out, I would see them hanging out together sometimes on Main Street, so I like to pretend that they eventually got together.

Finally, when Paula was living in my town, she was always stalking Grizzly. She talked about him a lot and sent him presents and dropped by for visits. Grizzly never returned the favors and seemed annoyed by her. I think he was happy when she finally moved out. LOL


----------



## Korichi (Nov 17, 2020)

That’s so sweet that your villagers have such sweet interactions with each other! Sadly I don’t have much villager interactions to ship any of mine together, but I do ship certain villagers together! Like Julian and Colton and Marshal and Raymond.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 23, 2020)

Sounds like your villagers are best friends!


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 24, 2020)

I just invited Muffy with the hopes she and Judy will hit it off >> Aesthetic fashion girlfriends uwu


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 24, 2020)

Yes! I even made a hill for Marshal and Sylvana with their houses next to each other. When the random green bench showed up at resident services one day they sat next to each other on it and had some serious eye contact so I like to think of them as a couple!


----------



## oranje (Nov 25, 2020)

I ship Jacques and Piper!  They're both birds, they're contrasting colors (black/white), and they both decorate their houses in a modern theme. Plus Jacques has a music hobby and is a hipster DJ and Piper as a Peppy wants to be a pop star and sing for a living. I like to think that they support each other's music careers, with Piper as an aspiring singer and Jacques helping her with sound editing/instrumentals and promotion, like a popstar duo!


----------



## corvus516 (Nov 27, 2020)

It's really awkward for me to admit it but I do kinda ship some characters.

Even if I don't even have certain villagers in my own town, I come up with my own weirdly specific and otherwise absurd interpretations (headcanons, if you will) of some villagers and reasons why they'd end up together.

Like Muffy and Pietro for example, but maybe that one's only a thing because I'm lowkey a sucker for the "polar opposites" trope in ships.
Another one is Tabby and Katt. Come on, it's literally "tabby cat" for goodness sake.
I also saw some really cute fanart of human versions of Marshal and Poppy together and it's stuck with me ever since.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 27, 2020)

corvus516 said:


> It's really awkward for me to admit it but I do kinda ship some characters.
> 
> Even if I don't even have certain villagers in my own town, I come up with my own weirdly specific and otherwise absurd interpretations (headcanons, if you will) of some villagers and reasons why they'd end up together.
> 
> ...


Ohhh I think I’ve seen those Marshal and Poppy ones, so cute! ;w;


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 27, 2020)

edit: I wasn't aware of what this term actually meant, so apparently nope.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 27, 2020)

I’m pretty sure in NL Olaf and Blanche always did things together. I don’t know other than that.


----------



## Giovana (Nov 27, 2020)

OMG, i do this EVERYDAY lol 
Fang and Britney 
Lolly and Raymond 
Marshall and Poppy lol


----------



## Mad Aly (Dec 2, 2020)

Oh my gosh, you are definitely not alone in that... More often than not, when I see two of my villagers having a conversation or interacting in any subtle way (if at all), my mind immediately goes to work into coming up with some random story of how they grow fond of each other and all that!  It's pretty cute and fun, honestly~ Plus, it gives me a little something to look forward to and feel hopeful about. 

So far, I'm not sure which pairs I consistently ship. Still in the process of figuring and feeling it out...  But, as they always say about love/romance, you just _know_ when it's meant to be, and you can't question the timing of it! But I'll update when/if something comes up. 

(I might be taking this a little too seriously...)


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 7, 2020)

i ship fang and kyle because in new leaf I overheard a conversation of them talking about if they like bad boys and then mumbling ‘I’m a bad boy’
Also Kyle with his smug dialogue regardless of gender gave me bi vibes and Fang’s totally platonic valentine’s letter to my female character gives me gay vibes so it fits


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 7, 2020)

Bilaz said:


> i ship fang and kyle because in new leaf I overheard a conversation of them talking about if they like bad boys and then mumbling ‘I’m a bad boy’
> Also Kyle with his smug dialogue regardless of gender gave me bi vibes and Fang’s totally platonic valentine’s letter to my female character gives me gay vibes so it fits


Awhwh that conversation sounds super cute ;-;


----------



## Nezzy (Dec 7, 2020)

I kinda ship Marina and Zucker, they often talk about each other and even got in some sort of fight once haha. I guess they are both different but they seem to get along well.


----------



## --Maya-- (Dec 9, 2020)

I do this all the time.
Renee and Tank
Marshal and Raymond (though I have never had any of them)
Marina and Reneigh
Zucker and my character Maya
Maple and my character Katrina
Rhonda and Spike (my brother decided this)
I might add more later.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 9, 2020



Nezzy said:


> I kinda ship Marina and Zucker, they often talk about each other and even got in some sort of fight once haha. I guess they are both different but they seem to get along well.


Marina is lesbian to me.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Dec 13, 2020)

I shipped Antonio and Anabelle back when they were neighbors and I feel bad for separating them. I also shipped Zell and Fuchsia with Bam kind of being left out.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly (Dec 13, 2020)

I admit that I do often ship my villagers... and get excited whenever they have conversations together. As of right now, I can't help but ship Flo and Tex... they're even wearing the same shirt! That's true love. 

Also...



ReeBear said:


> (has anyone else had the smug/lazy peanut butter jelly sandwich conversation bc it's vvv cute.)



This is my favorite villager conversation... I couldn't stop laughing when I saw it.


----------



## gaylittlekat (Dec 14, 2020)

when it was wedding season i did pair my villagers up at the parties but otherwise not really lol (except pashmina she's my wife <3)


----------



## honeychi (Dec 14, 2020)

yessss i ship maple and teddy lol i put their houses next to each other


----------



## The.planets (Dec 14, 2020)

For NL:
I used to ship Biskit and Daisy, they were neighbors and both dogs so I thought it fit.
Merengue and Renee, Punchy and Bob, Stiches and Alfonso.
Not really any ships as of yet for NH or WW.


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 15, 2020)

i don't normally ship villagers but on my island there's definately a spark between maple and judy aha

they're always either next to eachother, talking to eachother, singing together or going to eachothers houses ♡

plus i gave them both fairy dresses because it's the cutest dress imo (judy has a blue one and maple has the pink) and when one of them wears it, the other does too it's really weird but super cute too ☆


----------



## JemAC (Dec 26, 2020)

I don’t usually but when Marshall and Judy had their first conversation together I thought they looked really sweet. Since then I’ve often found them talking to each other and spending time in one another’s homes. Also when one of them asks me to deliver a gift to the other it’s never because they want to make up for a disagreement, just seems to be that they want the other to have a present. So over time I’ve come to view them as a couple on my Island.


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 26, 2020)

Barold and Olive.
In my mind , they’ve been married for 10 years 
Hosted them a cute weddding ceremony when Reese and Cyrus were around .


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 26, 2020)

JemAC said:


> I don’t usually but when Marshall and Judy had their first conversation together I thought they looked really sweet. Since then I’ve often found them talking to each other and spending time in one another’s homes. Also when one of them asks me to deliver a gift to the other it’s never because they want to make up for a disagreement, just seems to be that they want the other to have a present. So over time I’ve come to view them as a couple on my Island.


Tiny snooty and smug villagers melt my heart honestly ;w;


----------



## JemAC (Dec 26, 2020)

They do always look so adorable together  think the snooty and smug personality go well together as Diana and Raymond are probably the next most likely couple on my Island with all the time they spend together


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 26, 2020)

Yes - I ship fauna and Erik in fact. Firstly they are the only deers on my island. I initially wanted to limit to one species each but came across fauna during island hopping and I just could not pass on without inviting her over. On top of that, Erik and fauna literally live next to each other, so whenever I run into their neighborhood, these two are always hanging out next to each other, or they would be talking to each other. The conversation they have are also really cute. The other day they got into a fight, and Erik asked me to deliver a gift to fauna to make up for it because he’s worried that fauna might still be mad at him ( See they also fight like a couple Awwww.. ) they are just so cute together!!!


----------



## bleached (Dec 26, 2020)

I tend to ship villagers of the same species. For example, Rosie and Tangy. They're always over at each others houses,, they're too cute :] Beau and Zell in my old New Leaf town moved in beside each other. Zell would talk to me about how he's too shy to give Beau a gift TwT Shipping villagers add more fun to the game; It gives more character and personality to characters tbh!


----------



## Toska (Dec 26, 2020)

Yeah, I do! Especially Diana and Bam. They always seem really cute together! However I have I thought that Fang has a crush on Diana, but oh well! Bam and Diana will always be my top ship!


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 27, 2020)

Rika092 said:


> Yes - I ship fauna and Erik in fact. Firstly they are the only deers on my island. I initially wanted to limit to one species each but came across fauna during island hopping and I just could not pass on without inviting her over. On top of that, Erik and fauna literally live next to each other, so whenever I run into their neighborhood, these two are always hanging out next to each other, or they would be talking to each other. The conversation they have are also really cute. The other day they got into a fight, and Erik asked me to deliver a gift to fauna to make up for it because he’s worried that fauna might still be mad at him ( See they also fight like a couple Awwww.. ) they are just so cute together!!!


Oh that's all so wholesome, bless them ;w; Having villagers hang out/talk about each other a lot is a favourite part of the game for me, sweet deer babs 


bleached said:


> I tend to ship villagers of the same species. For example, Rosie and Tangy. They're always over at each others houses,, they're too cute :] Beau and Zell in my old New Leaf town moved in beside each other. Zell would talk to me about how he's too shy to give Beau a gift TwT Shipping villagers add more fun to the game; It gives more character and personality to characters tbh!


Ahh definitely, I really love reading into the dialogue/interactions ;w; Both of these ships are super cute awh! Zell being shy is just  I love how RNG makes some relationships feel established and some feel tentative and shy 


Toska said:


> Yeah, I do! Especially Diana and Bam. They always seem really cute together! However I have I thought that Fang has a crush on Diana, but oh well! Bam and Diana will always be my top ship!


Pahaha idk why but I loooove the idea of a villager love triangle ;w; Poor Fang  Bam and Diana do make a good couple though awh ;w;


----------



## joey ^_^ (Dec 27, 2020)

i kinda ship lucky with julian because every other time i talk to him lucky tells me he heard that julian has ticklish feet and that he's going to use that against him )))

also at one point my friend and i developed a whole story for her town where it looked like merengue was the belle of the town and all the boys were trying to woo her because phil mentioned singing her a love song and julian wanted to lend her his jacket (that uh,, you can't actually see bc this was in NL and they didn't have sleeves yet) and i forgot what genji did but i'm pretty sure he also said something cute about merengue ahuhuhu :>

and there's also my boy poncho who i ship with bluebear because they are both very tiny and blue in color haha but they have never met because bluebear is in my friend's town and poncho is in mine oof


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 27, 2020)

29awkwardturtles said:


> i kinda ship lucky with julian because every other time i talk to him lucky tells me he heard that julian has ticklish feet and that he's going to use that against him )))
> 
> also at one point my friend and i developed a whole story for her town where it looked like merengue was the belle of the town and all the boys were trying to woo her because phil mentioned singing her a love song and julian wanted to lend her his jacket (that uh,, you can't actually see bc this was in NL and they didn't have sleeves yet) and i forgot what genji did but i'm pretty sure he also said something cute about merengue ahuhuhu :>
> 
> and there's also my boy poncho who i ship with bluebear because they are both very tiny and blue in color haha but they have never met because bluebear is in my friend's town and poncho is in mine oof


This is all so cute Awh, I really love lazy/smug interactions, your Lucky and Julian sound adorable ;w;
Also awhwh Poncho and Bluebear, tiny babs *adds to list of villager ships I want to draw*


----------



## RedPanda (Dec 31, 2020)

I do like to imagine that they have closer relationships with certain villagers. For example the wolves used to visit each other a lot (I have a wolf neighborhood so that might be why.) But I don't think about it much beyond "oh they seem to like each other quite a bit." I do like the idea of imagining more complex stories for them - I just haven't done it that much. Though I did decide for some reason that Freya was a flight attendant in a past life (mostly because I gave her the uniform since it looked cute on her.)


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 31, 2020)

i shipped jeremiah and lily together when both were on my island, i always thought lily liked him in a "ur dumb but i love you anyways" kind of way
marina and zucker are another one i like to ship!!


----------



## Cirice (Jan 2, 2021)

I absolutely ship Bob and Sherb together.


----------



## TheRevienne (Jan 3, 2021)

Yes! Not many of them but yes! When Chief was on my island he and Kiki would always be hanging out together, and chatting and I thought they were dead cute together, the cranky Chief and the sweet Kiki. I felt so bad moving him out but I needed another villager and wanted someone new :'D


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 3, 2021)

TheRevienne said:


> Yes! Not many of them but yes! When Chief was on my island he and Kiki would always be hanging out together, and chatting and I thought they were dead cute together, the cranky Chief and the sweet Kiki. I felt so bad moving him out but I needed another villager and wanted someone new :'D


awhwhw, I can definitely see them being cute together ;w; Cranky/Sweet is a good combination and their designs are both autumnal feeling to me 
I’ve had the same issue with being more attached to one villager from a couple on my island and then feeling terrible about splitting them up. I have to imagine them being pen pals/in an LDR to cope with the guilt


----------



## TheRevienne (Jan 3, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> awhwhw, I can definitely see them being cute together ;w; Cranky/Sweet is a good combination and their designs are both autumnal feeling to me
> I’ve had the same issue with being more attached to one villager from a couple on my island and then feeling terrible about splitting them up. I have to imagine them being pen pals/in an LDR to cope with the guilt


Haha yes! I have another cranky wolf now, Dobie, but she's not interested. She talks to Clay a lot though, my lazy hamster and tries to boost his confidence up which is super cute. I think they're just BFFs though


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 5, 2021)

I ship Blaire and Marshal together since they're always hanging out at each other's houses so they're definitely dating in my mind ahaha.


----------



## Clock (Feb 5, 2021)

I did a few times, but my villager ships are cringe.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 5, 2021)

I was thinking about shipping Marina and Zucker because they had this conversation where Marina was like “I think you’re cool, Zucker” and he was like “Really? Well, uh, i think you’re pretty cool too”
But Marina is supposed to be a young adult and Zucker is around 9-14 maybe.


----------



## Cristaaaaal (Mar 12, 2021)

I didn't remember this at first, but in City Folk town I had Avery and Apollo. I made a rainbow shirt in my Able Sisters and Avery was the first to wear it. At first I thought it was just cute and then he started hanging out with Apollo all the time. They would get into fights sometimes too. My friend and I decided they were dating secretly and came up with a crazy narrative for them. It was super fun.


----------



## Merielle (Mar 12, 2021)

I haven't in a while, but earlier on in my town I was certain that Blaire and Charlise were dating—they always wore the same shirt, hung out together a lot, always wanted me to deliver something to the other... but unfortunately I think they went through a nasty breakup.  They stopped wearing matching outfits, stopped sending presents to each other, and I remember one time when Blaire visited my house, she made a rather snide remark about Charlise.  Blaire soon moved away, and Charlise stuck around for a long while after she left before eventually heading on her own way.  I haven't seen any of my villagers be quite so close, or quite so antagonistic, since those two.


----------



## DaisyFan (Mar 13, 2021)

I have actually! 

In New Leaf, I ship Carmen and Snake. I used to ship Vic and Yuka and Kiki and Tex, but three of those villagers left. 

In New Horizons, I ship Coach and Whitney and Filbert and Poppy.


----------



## JemAC (Mar 13, 2021)

A few months ago I thought Diana and Raymond could be dating as they spent a lot of time together, quite often I'd find Diana in Raymonds home and they seemed to get on well but in the last month or so now Diana and Sherb seem inseparable, their homes are quite close together and they're always visiting each other. I thought the lazy personality wouldn't agree with Dianas snooty personality but they don't seem to let it get in their way and look really cute together   

Kyle isn't on my island now but when he was he seemed to be very close to Fauna, they spent a lot of time in one another homes and were another sweet looking pair.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Mar 16, 2021)

In a way, yes! Greta and Walt were extremely close, so I moved their houses side by side. They were the elderly love-birds of my island. Then I decided to move Walt out, and I pretended that he passed away. I built him a shrine next to Greta’s house.

Later, Cyd became Greta’s random move-in neighbor. He acts like an old European metal-head. Him and Greta jive pretty well. Maybe Greta will find a new beginning...? lol


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

I ship Fang and Apollo together, honestly. Their houses are right next to each other's but they don't interact much, besides the occasional "who's the crankier villager" convo. ("Constructive, my hindquarters!" That's the most hilarious thing I heard Apollo say-) I also like to think that Beau and Apollo are best friends because they seem to get along the most.

I also ship Fang and Freya because one time they were singing Bubblegum K.K. together. I'm not sure if Freya has the music hobby or not, but I know for sure that Fang has the education hobby. Meaning that he was willing to sing with Freya, and without a mic!! <3


----------



## Stikki (Jan 15, 2022)

Grizzly seems to be into Francine, but I haven't gotten to know them well enough yet to start shipping etc. I decided to redesign my whole island at the end of last year, which meant 8 brand new villagers who I haven't spent much time with because of all the renovations going on and the massive update/HHP dropping before I got done with it and distracting me.

In the past I definitely shipped certain villagers. I had a whole tangled web going on with Shari being in love with Audie, who was crushing on Bud, who wanted Marcie and her child to run away with him. Appollo and Blanche had a secret thing going on, leaving him crushed when she left, so he developed a secret infatuation with Tiffany, who Raymond was also crushing on.

 I only have Shari left on my island out of all of those mentioned (I only kept her and Flurry in my recent revamp) and she's been with me from day 1. I wonder if she still thinks about Audie? She's definitely more quiet and withdrawn from the others, it's weird haha


----------



## Shoutarous (Jan 15, 2022)

I wouldn't really say I'm HUGE imagining my villagers together. But I do like to think my islanr is telling a story and all my villagers are characters. Don't quote me entirely, but I do think Genji and Kabuki are together - to some degree. I had moved them both in recently and sold off Merengue and June (the villagers who don't fit my theme) and since then they've always been together. Walking around on the beach, at eachothers homes, sending eachother gifts. I think it'd be a cute duo, judging on the fact they have similar interests and they could be a kabuki-actor and calligraphy artist. As for my other villagers, I don't think so. I used to think Ankha and Apollo had a crush on eachother but nowadays they're constantly getting into arguments. I feel kinda bad. My island is always full of drama @_@


----------



## xara (Jan 15, 2022)

i prefer to ship my villagers platonically (ex. zucker and kid cat), but i do have _one_ semi-romantic ship — whitney and sprinkle. it started with *this story* that i wrote last year for a tbt event, and stuff that has happened in-game (hanging out, celebrating their birthdays together, getting presents for each other, etc) has led to me genuinely shipping them. i admittedly intended for their ship to seem more platonic than romantic in the story i wrote, but it definitely has some romantic flair to it, and i’ve started to lowkey ship them romantically as well.

i also ship whitney with apollo because of the animal crossing movie, and have even considered inviting him to my island to create a love triangle of sorts.


----------



## kusariyaro (Feb 7, 2022)

Oh i do 100%! I personally shipped diana + fauna anda audie + whitney! I had all four of them but i gave diana and fauna to a friend so i dont have them but they are still together  i have kept the audie and whitney and i gave them a beautiful shared yard and im planning to give them a shared roomates house in the dlc whenever they appear on the beach!


----------



## Moonlight. (Feb 7, 2022)

yep!

poppy and filbert have cute little kid crushes on each other, but they're both too nervous to confess
fang and freya are an old married couple and they like to watch over the rest of the villagers
lolly and molly are dating and love having reading/coffee/stargazing picnics together
bianca and quinn are dating because they're two of my favorites and i think it'd be cute
bam and raymond are dating, always thought himbo x smug ships were adorable so there you go lol
in reality i ship my villager with bianca and quinn but shhh


----------



## mermaidshelf (Feb 8, 2022)

I have some ships, both romantic and platonic, in New Leaf as the dialogue lends itself more to connections between villagers. Smug villagers have this one dialog about rumors surrounding themselves and another villager on your island. There's also a dialog about a male villager walking in on a male and female villager and making a comment on it and they're like you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 14, 2022)

I don’t. I don’t like to consider any of them in a relationship. I like to think they’re all friends with each other.


----------



## michito (Feb 17, 2022)

They aren't serous ships (I'm not a shippy person in general, outside the.. 2-3 ships I love, idc much about the rest), but totally! I love to come up with backstories for my villagers, so aside from couples I also got best friends, families...
When I was little I thought Cyrano and Harry were a married grandpa couple lol And on my current ACNL I got Skye and Sprinkle. 
Outside couples, Blanche and Joey were mother and son (they moved in one after the other and their houses were next to eachother). After some time, Joey grew up a bit and Blanche let him live on his own, so I moved him out :'p


----------



## pottercrossing (Feb 17, 2022)

I remember Flo and Rodeo spending a lot of time together. They eventually got married, but then I caught Flo cheating on him with Sly, so that went downward. I also remember a similar story with Pompom and Maelle. They got married, but then Maelle was caught cheating with Flo. Audie and Marshal were married once, but then Marshal fell in love with Flo, so I'm pretty sure we can all imagine how that went. In the past, there were a bunch of other love triangles on my island as well, but I have yet to spot any more.


----------



## vinnie (Mar 5, 2022)

I shipped Beau and O'hare together mainly because they would talk about their friendship and I would find them at each others' houses sometimes. I would write them letters saying, for example in Beau's case, "Y'know, O'hare likes you. You should totally go ask him out. I'll be your best man" just for fun. Then O'Hare moved lol- he broke Beau's heart smh. Now I ship Dobie and Vivian but that's it at the moment.


----------



## DJ-Mika (Mar 6, 2022)

YES LOL You're def not the only one lmao it's part of the fun for me TBH  

I've got 3 separate ships and stories for them on my island so far ;w;
Chief x Audie
Wolfgang x Whitney
And a sort of love triangle between Raymond x Chrissy x O'Hare lol

When Chief moved in the very first thing Audie did was trick him into marathoning a TV series with her  She also suddenly started asking me """hypothetical" questions about crushes  Alternatively Audie is the only villager that Chief has ever given a gift to, and it was in her favorite color too (it was clothing)! Literally the VERY NEXT NIGHT Audie asked me to give him a gift back >w<   They work out together sometimes, I guess Chief is trying out her hobbies with her LOL Either way it's adorable and I support it  

I had Whitney for quite some time and felt bad she had no one, so I chose to bring in Wolfgang for her after seeing the KK Waltz cover art XD and I also wanted another wolf cause the wolves are my favorite  
He gives her lots of flowers, and knows her favorite ones  Overall they fight like an old married couple tbh LMAO But they're super sweet together ;v; He's still relatively new so he still needs time to settle, but I'm already loving him with Whitney >w<

Chrissy is the most complicated and dramatic LOL I headcanoned that she had a secret crush on Raymond, but he ofc was totally unaware the entire time; they both had a decent number of things in common, and they were both kind of adorable dorks in their own ways lol but it never really got much further than that for them  So when I decided to let Raymond go, I was determined to get O'Hare just for Chrissy to ease her through the heartbreak  and cause I needed a replacement smug LOL

So yeah, those are my villager ships that I'm clearly too invested in <XDDD


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 1, 2022)

I ship:
Fang x Audie
Marshal x Ione
Cephalobot x Marina
Beau x Shino

I'm so weird-
I shipped those four because I always see them hanging out with each other.


----------



## Morgeil (May 1, 2022)

I have a lot of personal headcanons for my villager relationships, I need to jot them down sometime.

The only couple in my island lore is Axel and Hopper, who are both life partners and run a surfboard rental/fishing supplies shop together on the beach. They've kinda unofficially "adopted" Zucker, looking out for him and keeping him out of trouble.

I find the idea of an excitable surfer himbo _elephant_ and a snarky penguin fishing champion falling for each other kinda awesome.


----------



## CrazyMario64 (Nov 8, 2022)

I have a few:
Apollo x Whitney
Puck x Tex
Mira x Phoebe
Amelia x Wolfgang


----------

